# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > خبر: QT برای دانلود

## sali444

مدتی بود دنبال Qt بودم و بعد فهمیدم به راحتی قابل دستیابی بوده و روشهای سرچ کردن من اشتباه بوده.
این لینکا رو گذاشتم تا اگر شما هم این مشکل رو داشت از این استفاده کنید.
win32
ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/qt....5.2-mingw.exe
All
ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source

----------

